# I really need your help



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

OK this is the last place I ever thought I would post.
My idea of laundry is put the clothes in the washer, hang to dry. My clothes are always stained and look dirty even when clean.
I care not.

My son has gotten a really good job as a cook in a really nice place. His chef coats, you white cotton, come home a mess. I have used bargain detergent for myself and I am fine with the results but his uniforms must be clean.
There must be something that really works on stains. I use brown soap I think it is Octagon brand. I pre scrub with it then into the wash with hot water , detergent and bleach. They have been coming out OK, not perfect. 
I am sure he will not do this, Oh did I mention he is moving out and I will no longer be able to do his wash every other day.

I know all those pre wash products like Oxy clean and Shout say they work but I really hate to spend money trying them all to see which really do the job.
You guys must know which is really best and just what works on theses clothes. 
Now remember we are talking bacon grease, red meat stains and anything else you can think of that is in a commercial kitchen.

Had I thought of it I would have scotch guarded them. I wonder if I could still do that? How does scotch guard do in the laundry?

Why on earth don't they make these things out of something that repels stains instead of cotton that absorbs stains.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I use Dawn to pretreat stains before sticking them in the wash. Sometimes I have to do it twice but not often. Works great for us.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I have been using Shout for years on every stain imaginable.

I pre-treat the stain ASAP, even if it sits overnight. If I think it's bad, I spray it again.

After it's been washed, I don't dry it in the dryer until I'm positive the stain is gone. Otherwise the dryer may bake the stain in. The garment gets air dried and re-treated and washed again.

Oh, and on whites, I add Biz. It really whitens without bleaching.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Why not use Bleach on the whites. Use clorax..not the cheaper brands..not as strong. use hot water too..should work.. Pre-treat with the Dawn..too...as mentioned before. Husband and Dad were meat cutters in whites for years..this worked for us...Good Luck..


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have been using hot water and Clorox. It just doesn't seem to do the job. 
I will try the dawn and Shout.
Thanks


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Take it from a Chef... who has to wear a white Executive Chef's Coat.....Use" Shout Advanced -Formulated for Greasy Stains." Best I have ever found.
I find it at Walmart.

Also, If you use a HEAVY Starch, it tends to keep some of the stains from setting in the fabric, as bad. Good Luck


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I use ZOUT it is really good.


----------



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

I second the Shout-Advanced for anything greasy or anything in general, really. Best stain product I've found.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I add a couple cups of white vinegar to the wash cycle along with the pretreaters.

Yes, I lived in cook whites for several years too. As a fry cook. You want to talk about grease stains! LOLOOOL


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks.
I knew I could count on you.
Does the vinegar help with stains or whitening?

By starch do you mean spray starch?


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

While I've never spent time as a cook (except for my family) I heard from some that they added dishwasher detergent (powdered) to the wash cycle to get them super white. Kind of makes sense, if it is meant to clean food away and cut the grease in pots and pans....


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

kaitala said:


> While I've never spent time as a cook (except for my family) I heard from some that they added dishwasher detergent (powdered) to the wash cycle to get them super white. Kind of makes sense, if it is meant to clean food away and cut the grease in pots and pans....


I've done this with tablecloths and it worked beautifully!


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

With all that good advice (and my idea of doing laundry is the same as yours) already received, when my kids didn't like the way _I_ did their laundry they simply did their own.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

This is insane, but I have used shampoo on bloostains before and they come right out. Since it is all protein, might be worth a shot.

Don't ask abouth the bloodstains...I dig very deep holes (just kdding).


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I wet the stain and rub Fels Naptha on it. Then wash. Always comes out.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Well I bought him some of the Shout Advance and he said the stains came out.
Thanks all I could just imagine him losing this great job because his chef coats were not clean.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

steff bugielski said:


> Thanks.
> I knew I could count on you.
> Does the vinegar help with stains or whitening?
> 
> By starch do you mean spray starch?


The vinegar helps pull out the grease.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You were probably kidding, but Scotch Guard is flammable.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Take it from a Chef... who has to wear a white Executive Chef's Coat.....Use" Shout Advanced -Formulated for Greasy Stains." Best I have ever found.
> I find it at Walmart.
> 
> Also, If you use a HEAVY Starch, it tends to keep some of the stains from setting in the fabric, as bad. Good Luck


Ditto, however I was never so happy as the day my DH Exec. Chef decided to switch his uniforms to the black. My life is complete. LOL


----------

